# Designer-Gehalt



## corona (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo.

Ich hoffe mal diese Thema passt einigermaßen hier rein. Meine Frage ist:

Wieviel verdient man als DIPLOM DESIGNER in einer Werbeagentur? Also am besten das Anfangsgehalt, also wenn man direkt von der FH kommt und schließlich wie sich das Gehalt so entwickelt.

Kann jemand aus Erfahrung sprechen? Oder kann man im Internet Durchschnittsgehälter irgendwo anschauen?

Vielen Dank,
fröhliche Weihnachten,
Corona!


----------



## Sparks (19. Dezember 2006)

also bitte, Corona, ... mit  bekommst Du sicher jede Menge Info! ;-] 

Grad gestern gab es einen Artikel darüber bei Spiegel-Online.
Den mußt Du aber fix anschauen, denn bald ist er weg (der Artikel). 

Danke und ebenfalls frohes Fest!


----------



## corona (19. Dezember 2006)

Hey sparks....

Den Bericht auf spiegel.de habe ich auch schon gelesen. da steht aber nix drin von DESIGNERN  

Deswegen war ja auch meine Frage spezifisch an Diplom-Designer, die in einer Webeagentur arbeiten, gerichtet.

Vielen Dank für weitere Antworten.


----------



## Sparks (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich denke, dass die Unterschiede zu Deiner Branche nicht soo groß sind.  
Hast du mal gegoogelt? Da gibt's ja jede Menge Info!

Na, vlt. meldet sich hier noch jemand.
Sonst such' doch mal in einigen der vielen Medien-Foren, wie z. B. hier...


----------



## helaukoenig (21. Dezember 2006)

... oder erkundige dich doch mal bei der zuständigen Gewerkschaft (ver.di müsste das sein). Die müssten entsprechende Gehaltstabellen haben und helfen gern, da sie hoffen, so an Neumitglieder zu kommen.


----------



## Ellie (21. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

also gängig sind derzeit Praktika in Vollzeit für 400,- Euro monatlich. Dein Gehalt ist abhängig von der Agentur und deren Auftragsvolumen, begehrte Agenturen können aussuchen und bevorzugen ausstudierte Praktikanten. Deine Fähigkeiten und Referenzen sind natürlich ebenso wichtig.

Also zwischen 400,- Euro und 4.000,- Euro brutto ist wohl um 2.000,- Euro monatlich eine realistische Einordnung gegeben. Natürlich ohne vergütete Überstunden und Wochenendarbeit.

http://www.gehalts-check.de/gehaltsfuehrer/gehalt-office/BERUFE/BG_10/GR_261/ANFANG.HTM

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Hummel17 (20. Juli 2010)

Also 2000 Euro ist definitiv zu wenig! Das ist ja ein Stundenlohn von unter 12,50 (mit Überstunden etc.)! Das ist höchstens ein Gehalt eines GTA oder Mediengestalters nach der Ausbildung. Ich verdiene ja jetzt schon mehr und bin mit dem Studium noch nicht ganz durch (Grafik- und Kommunikationsdesign).  Ich halte 17-20 Euro als Einstiegsgehalt für angemessen. Mit der Erfahrung steigt der Lohn! Leute, ihr habt Fachqualifikationen, verkauft euch nicht unter Wert! 

Wegen solcher Einstellungen, die hier verbreitet werden, sinkt der Marktwert.


----------



## Leola13 (20. Juli 2010)

Hai,



Hummel17 hat gesagt.:


> Wegen solcher Einstellungen, die hier verbreitet werden, sinkt der Marktwert.



Naja, hier ist ja auch von Gewerkschaft und Tariftabellen die Rede.

..  und ausserdem ist das Ganze von 2006 !!

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smileyml (20. Juli 2010)

...und Einstiegsgehälter in München sicher nicht die in Berlin.
Denn ohne Berufserfahrung in Berlin über 3.000 Brutto ist sicher auch nicht alltäglich - wilkommen im Leben nach dem Studium.


----------



## workflo (29. Juli 2010)

Die Stadt und größe der Agentur ist auch ein wesentlicher Faktor. Egal ob Kunstschule oder MG, am Anfang fängst du als Junior-Ad an und dort sind Gehälter zwischen 2000 € - 2200€ keine Seltenheit!


----------



## regurge (31. Juli 2010)

Hummel17 hat gesagt.:


> Also 2000 Euro ist definitiv zu wenig! Das ist ja ein Stundenlohn von unter 12,50 (mit Überstunden etc.)! Das ist höchstens ein Gehalt eines GTA oder Mediengestalters nach der Ausbildung. Ich verdiene ja jetzt schon mehr und bin mit dem Studium noch nicht ganz durch (Grafik- und Kommunikationsdesign).  Ich halte 17-20 Euro als Einstiegsgehalt für angemessen. Mit der Erfahrung steigt der Lohn! Leute, ihr habt Fachqualifikationen, verkauft euch nicht unter Wert!
> 
> Wegen solcher Einstellungen, die hier verbreitet werden, sinkt der Marktwert.


 
heutzutage muss man froh sein überhaupt so ein Einstiegsgehalt zu bekommen, viele machen ganz gerne mal 1-3 Probemonate mit viel weniger und dann mit viel Glück bekommste 2000€ als Einstiegsgehalt .. wobei die 2000€ eher in einer großen bekannten Agentur erhälst .. in einem kleineren Unternehmen musst du mit weitaus weniger rechnen

Abgesehen davon sollte man unterscheiden zwischen Angestellter, Freelancer, oder Selbstständiger ... und wenn man bei einer Agentur als Grafiker angestellt ist bekommst als Einstiegsgehalt zwischen 1500 und 2000 brutto, in den ersten 1-3 Monaten oft sogar noch weniger .. als Angestellter ists eher unüblich in Stunden zu rechnen, denn du bekommst ja meist 14-15 Gehälter und vor allem regelmäßig immer den selben Betrag egal wie die Auftragslage ist ..
     als Selbstständiger kannst du zwar deine 20€/Stunde verrechnen, aber dein Einkommen hängt von der Auftragslage ab und dann kann es passieren das du im Monat auch mal weitaus weniger bekommst, dafür in einem anderen das doppelte oder noch mehr

Edit:
möchte noch hinzufügen das der Lohn auch sehr Ortsabhängig ist .. mein Text bezog sich auf Tirol in Österreich .. in teuren Städten z.B München, Wien, Hamburg verdient man sicher wesentlich besser .. wird aber durch teure Lebenshaltunskosten wieder relativiert


----------

